# growisofs problems/DVD+R Writing [SOLVED]

## annex

Hey,

I received a DVD Burner for christmas and I've been trying off and on since then to get it to work but for the life of my I cannot.  I've looked through the forums and searched google without luck.

I've tried it on the following kernels:

2.6.8-gentoo-r3

2.6.10-gentoo-r6

2.6.7-gentoo-r2

Using "cdrecord-ProDVD -dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus" I get the following info on the drive:

1,0,0   100) 'DVDRW   ' 'IDE 16X         ' 'A079' Removable CD-ROM

I try to burn using growisofs and I get the following:

```
growisofs -Z /dev/hdc -R -J /home/nick/completed/Black \ Adder/Burned/Black\ Adder\ -\ 1x01\ The\ Foretelling\ \(Divx\ 4\).avi

Executing 'mkisofs -R -J /home/nick/completed/Black Adder/Burned/Black Adder - 1x01 The Foretelling (Divx 4).avi | builtin_dd of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdc: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1385KBps.

:-( unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

```

When it finally gives me the error and quits I get the following message via dmesg:

```
hdc: DMA timeout retry

hdc: timeout waiting for DMA

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdc: status timeout: error=0x00

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete
```

At this point I'm totally stumped and rather frustrated since I'm running out of space and I'd like to dump some stuff to DVD.

I don't use scsi-emulation anymore since ATAPI worked with my CDRW and I'm pretty sure I cleared all the scsi-emulation out.  I have some scsi support for my USB-Storage devices.

Any suggestions or ideas?  Any help is very welcome! Thanks!  :Smile: 

P.S.  cdrecord-ProDVD gives me errors as well.

 :Arrow:  EDIT: The problem was with the Vakoss media, see the final post for more info.Last edited by annex on Tue Feb 08, 2005 11:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Moloch

First if you have not already try burning as root. If it works then it's just a matter of permissions.

Otherwise I would say suggest a frontend. I don't know the correct syntax for burning from the command line. The best GUI app is K3B (emerge k3b). It's KDE based so if that's a problem try, emerge bashburn, which is obviously bash based. I have not tried bashburn in my DVD burner yet, but K3B works great with it.

----------

## annex

Yep, to elimate possible sources of the problem I've been running this all as root. 

I'd prefer not to use kde based applications since I have none of KDE installed and I don't care to compile it all.  Also, since I frontend is just controlling the command-line utils I'd think it could work directly without the front-end.  Not insulting them, just I'd prefer to know what the actual cause is incase I need to burn without X and just for curiosity.

I'll try bash-burn nonetheless though.

Any other suggestions in the mean time?  Thanks for the first ones  :Wink: 

----------

## Moloch

Well I didn't clarify.... By using the tools you may get an idea about the problem. If it works with a frontend then you know it's something your doing. You should be able to see what the frontend is doing differently and correct things. If the front end fails with the same error then you are back to where you started, but at least we know it is some configuration issue.

Sorry I'm not much help... I've never seen that error.

Good luck. Hopefully bashburn will shed some light.

EDIT:

Another thought would be the media you are using. Make sure you have tried different disks, if possible different brands. Some DVD burners were known for having issues with certain brands. This is less of the problem with new ones. I bought a NEC ND-3520A because it works with so many. I'm not sure about your model. It could be based off of the NEC though.

----------

## annex

 *Moloch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Another thought would be the media you are using. Make sure you have tried different disks, if possible different brands. Some DVD burners were known for having issues with certain brands. This is less of the problem with new ones. I bought a NEC ND-3520A because it works with so many. I'm not sure about your model. It could be based off of the NEC though.

 

Well I tried to use Knoppix to burn it, but it was a no go.  Finally I caved in and tried to use Nero in WinXP (I keep it for a CAD software I use).  Nero gave me the same issues, I was very confused but also happy that it looked like it wasn't Gentoo's fault.  Thought I was spooked since I thought maybe the DVD Writer was thoroughly messed.

After a lot of research (no help from my 'Manufacturer' website) I flashed the writer but it still gave me the issue.  From reading, the media that was given to me for christmas along with the drive might have in fact been the problem *cough* I should have listended to you sooner   :Embarassed:  .  I wasn't in the mood to buy new media.

:arrow:Finally, the fix was simply to lower the burn speed from the 8x the media is certified for down to 4x.  It worked great in windows, and it's working just fine now in Linux.

I guess in future I need to just buy some better media (I didn't buy the first batch so I don't take full responsibility   :Wink:  )

Althought from what I've read my DVD Writer isn't great to begin with.  But *meh* it seems to do all that I really need.

Thanks for all your help   :Very Happy: 

----------

